# Oil capacity for changing oil+ filter for 2014 328d?



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

search is nice


----------



## ahaught (Dec 11, 2016)

Just got a 2014 328d that has 48,000 miles currently and says maintenance is required in 200 miles. This service should be covered by BMW, however I would like to do my own maintenance in the future. What oil and filter do you use and where do you get it? Does anyone know the specific oil spec that is required?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

ahaught said:


> Does anyone know the specific oil spec that is required?


BMW Long Life LL-04 multigrade, with as wide a separation of nominal grades as possible. Multigrades must meet all included specifications.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Good stuff. I have accidently put a little too much oil once. I'm talking 1/2 quart though. Since 335dlci have dipstick, I used my brake caliper mighty vac and sucked the oil up through dip stick tube. I now fill to about 1/2 way between min and max and go with that.

Trying to fine tune oil level using drain plug would be closer to a crap shoot. The mighty vac has a graduated 120 mL container to iteratively add up to ~ 400-450 mL removal or what ever target you're shooting for.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

ahaught said:


> Just got a 2014 328d that has 48,000 miles currently and says maintenance is required in 200 miles. This service should be covered by BMW, however I would like to do my own maintenance in the future. What oil and filter do you use and where do you get it? Does anyone know the specific oil spec that is required?


I buy both my filters and oil on Amazon here:

Filter: http://a.co/9XQ6AHQ

Oil (1 x 5-gt jug): http://a.co/aUm5IN7
Oil (2 x 1-quart bottles): http://a.co/cwXdBk7

For reference, the oil spec you need is BMW LL-04. Very easy job to change the oil in this car, by the way.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

ahaught said:


> Just got a 2014 328d that has 48,000 miles currently and says maintenance is required in 200 miles. This service should be covered by BMW, however I would like to do my own maintenance in the future. What oil and filter do you use and where do you get it? Does anyone know the specific oil spec that is required?


As Doug mentioned, anything specified as BMW LL-04.

I go with whatever fully synthetic LL04 I can get cheapest. Under warranty, BMW dealership used either BMW or Castrol SLX/Professional depending on which dealership I went to. After warranty, I stuck with Castrol SLX, but switched to BMW, since Castrol SLX was harder to find and more expensive. Plus, my local dealership had oil change specials which made it more convenient and almost break even to have them do it. I just switched to LiquiMoly Top Tech 4605, since I got it cheaper than the BMW stuff. My BMW dealer sells the BMW oil (83212365949) for $7.90/L after tax, which is pretty hard to beat when looking at other LL04 oils.

Oil, cabin, and air filters: you can go with OEM, Mahle, Mann, Hengst. I go with whichever brand among these I can get cheapest. I generally go with Mann oil and cabin filter and either Mann or Mahle air filter. I believe you probably can find Hengst oil and cabin filters cheaper, though. Since online companies normally have purchase minimums, I normally clump whichever brands that end up being cheapest over all, though.

Fuel filter: Mahle since it's cheaper

Adblue/DEF: I go with whatever I can find cheapest.


----------



## ahaught (Dec 11, 2016)

Geotrash said:


> I buy both my filters and oil on Amazon here:
> 
> Filter: http://a.co/9XQ6AHQ
> 
> ...


Great! That's exactly what I was looking for. How do you reset the oil life monitor after changing?


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

ahaught said:


> Great! That's exactly what I was looking for. How do you reset the oil life monitor after changing?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBBzM5zc4Qk

Happy to help.


----------



## ahaught (Dec 11, 2016)

Ok thanks, I had seen that video, but wasn't sure if it would reset the oil life monitor on the idrive.


----------



## Horsemover (Apr 22, 2014)

I picked up this kit for my last change

https://www.amazon.com/BLAU-J1A6199...sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=BMW+328D+oil+change+kit


----------



## mighty328D (Apr 14, 2017)

I have 2 cases of Castrol's 5w-30 SLX Professional that I used in my VW TDI leftover that I plan on using.


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*What Size Sockets/Wrenches?*

I'm planning on doing "intermediate" oil changes. What size oil drain plug socket/wrench is required and what type/size oil filter socket/wrench works best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I picked up a filter and oil at the dealer for my intermediate oil change. Had it done yesterday. I was surprised to see that the BMW diesel is now a 0w30 oil LL12 oil. I noticed looking on line they made this change in 2016, so my last dealer change probably had it as well. 

I had a Mini Cooper. I used to use german castor 0w30 as it was a Mini recommended oil. In terms of viscosity, it was more like a 40 weight oil. I'm assuming the same here. 

Does Shell still make BMW oil or did they switch yet again?


----------

